# Anyone feed RAW in West MI?



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

If your interested in Salmon, I have a bunch of frozen salmon in my freezer and need room for venison. Contact me if your interested in some free fish.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed raw, located near Kalamazoo. I wouldn't mind some Salmon, it is the only fresh fish my dogs like.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> I feed raw, located near Kalamazoo. I wouldn't mind some Salmon, it is the only fresh fish my dogs like.


I'm in Holland, not super close, but if your up this way and want some just let me know. It's been in a chest freezer since last year or earlier this year.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I live in Holland and would LOVE some salmon for Lena. If you still have some please let me know!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mesonoxian said:


> I live in Holland and would LOVE some salmon for Lena. If you still have some please let me know!


I have plenty. I'll send you a DM with my info.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I didn't realize there were so many GSD owners in the area! haha


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> I didn't realize there were so many GSD owners in the area! haha



Well... I'm not a GSD owner yet.  I'm hoping to get my first GSD puppy in the next 2-3 years. But I'm glad to keep discovering other GSD people in the area!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mesonoxian said:


> Well... I'm not a GSD owner yet.  I'm hoping to get my first GSD puppy in the next 2-3 years. But I'm glad to keep discovering other GSD people in the area!


We need to start a club


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> We need to start a club


I'm hoping to have some GSD people to meet up with when I have a puppy of my own; that would be super fun!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are on fb, there is a local GSD page: 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/WestMichiganGSDowners/


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mesonoxian said:


> I'm hoping to have some GSD people to meet up with when I have a puppy of my own; that would be super fun!


I'm all for it, but Hugo's not really too dog friendly. But it would be good for him even if he had to be on a leash until he learned.



onyx'girl said:


> If you are on fb, there is a local GSD page:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/WestMichiganGSDowners/


I'm a member, but seems like no meetups or anything like that.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I am personally always interested in getting together for leashed hikes, off leash hikes/beach, or training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

no big deal in organizing a meet up, but truthfully, most GSD's aren't going to be as happy to 'meet up' as their owners, so either a training type outing or a dog park dynamic is a given. I would love to hit a dog beach on Lake MI before the water gets icy. Not sure where (south of Grand Haven) there is a dog beach?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> no big deal in organizing a meet up, but truthfully, most GSD's aren't going to be as happy to 'meet up' as their owners, so either a training type outing or a dog park dynamic is a given. I would love to hit a dog beach on Lake MI before the water gets icy. Not sure where (south of Grand Haven) there is a dog beach?


Is Kirk park in holland sound of Grand Haven?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yes, Holland is S. of G. Haven.... is it a dog friendly beach? Deerlick use to be a great private spot to go, just South of S. Haven, North of Covert but now is all mcmansions and supposedly off limits. BOO! It had a great private stream with flat stones lining the stream into the lake. We treasured it.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Is Kirk park in holland sound of Grand Haven?


Kirk park is more in the West Olive area (But yes, south of Grand Haven). Its a nice beach, and last time I was there we saw a nice variety of dogs, and they all seemed to be well under control.

The only thing I would point out is that even though it is listed/advertised as a fenced dog beach, it is not entirely enclosed. There's just a low beach fence that marks the boundary of the dog beach area. It's about 1/4 mi walk from the parking lot to the beach, and there is a flight of stairs down the dune to get to the shoreline.

ETA: Kirk park used to have a no dog policy for the beach, but I believe they added the dog approved area sometime last year.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Id be up for it. Saugatuck Dunes State Park is a good place too. You can take the north trails staying away from where anyone goes to sit on the beach, we go there quite often.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> Id be up for it. Saugatuck Dunes State Park is a good place too. You can take the north trails staying away from where anyone goes to sit on the beach, we go there quite often.


We love going out there! I wonder if we've passed on the trails? I've seen a couple different shepherds out there, but we usually try to keep our distance because Lena can be reactive and most people don't like that. (understandably)


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mesonoxian said:


> We love going out there! I wonder if we've passed on the trails? I've seen a couple different shepherds out there, but we usually try to keep our distance because Lena can be reactive and most people don't like that. (understandably)


We might have. I'd be the one scrambling to put his dog on a leash before some sees.

We need to setup a time and day, maybe a Sunday afternoon?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, Kirk park is a "dog beach" where they are allowed off leash. It isn't completely fenced, but that never bother me. I don't have dogs that would run off.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> We might have. I'd be the one scrambling to put his dog on a leash before some sees.


 Haha, us too!  Lena does well off leash, but most people we come across seem very uncomfortable or nervous in a situation like that; and I like being attached to my girl when unknown dogs are around. 



jjk454ss said:


> We need to setup a time and day, maybe a Sunday afternoon?


I would love to come and crash the GSD party, if no one minds a flufffy little 30# spitz hanging with the big dogs!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

DJEtzel said:


> Yes, Kirk park is a "dog beach" where they are allowed off leash. It isn't completely fenced, but that never bother me. I don't have dogs that would run off.


When we've been there, 90% of the dogs were off leash and doing well, a few were on 6ft leashes, an occasional flexi, and a couple long line dogs.

When we were out there in late July, Lena had SO much fun. She is under voice control off leash, but is almost never comfortable enough to play with other dogs around. (she's a bit of a nervous BYB - gotten before I educated myself a little - but has improved a lot, I think.) This past trip, she was so comfortable, she played fetch with a stick on the beach for a looong time. Even with other dogs all up in her face and space. What a way to celebrate her 8th birthday!

ETA: Sorry for the rabbit trail


----------

